# Email spam from my own email address!?!?!?



## willthorn1955 (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sure this is a very common problem, but I am spending more and more time deleting the deluge of spam that arrives daily on my home pc, running MS Outlook 2002 (10.2627.2625).

Some of it comes from/to versions of my email address, with the part before the "@" different (e.g. "dtkciu", "petgord34truew" & "quoy").

I do try to filter these out with rules but it just keeps on coming and valuable emails get mixed into the rules I've created. :4-dontkno

That's only some of it though. Plenty arrive addressed "subscriber" plus a number of others.

Is there anything, someone can suggest to help me rid my PC of these obvious virus delivered problems??

Any help would be much appreciated.

Will


----------



## TheBruce1 (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello and welcome to TSF

Please follow the instruction outlined in our sticky entitled *http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html*

If you have trouble with one of the steps, simply move on to the next one, and make note of it in your reply.

Do not post your logs in this thread, instead start a new one in our Hijackthis Help Forum.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Will, I have the same problem with spam from my own email address. I don't understand why theBruce1 thought it was malware or a virus causing this. Could it be solved within our email providers filter?


----------



## willthorn1955 (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi, good to know I'm not the only one, what have you tried to stop it?
I have Norton Internet Security running, which I thought would help identify the problem, but it's scans have had no impact!!


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

Will, I have entered my own email address into my internet providers separate spam filter so I don't get them directly any more with my regular emails. However, if I send a copy of something to myself which I occasionly want to do, I just go into that online site and check a box for receiving my own emails. Other than that I haven't figured out how to solve the problem.


----------



## dyuhas (Dec 1, 2008)

There's probably nothing you can do about it. See http://ask-leo.com/someones_sending_from_my_email_address_how_do_i_stop_them.html.

Dave


----------



## kittle (Dec 5, 2008)

Something I found a while back that works well - "bounce"

not all email programs have this feature, but I use a web based email from my ISP and in the rules setup there is "delete message" and "bounce". 
So instead of just accepting all the spam thats sent to my emailbox, the rule will bounce back the unwanted stuff. Granted this causes some legit emails to be returned as undeliverable, but I found the benifits well worth the small hassle of having to maintain my own "whitelist" for people who send me email.

I had the same problem as wilthorn did a while back, but boucing everything back made a world of difference.


----------



## joangolfing (Jun 27, 2007)

I looked for "bounce" on my Thunderbird emailer but didn't see that option. I did however, go back into my DSL providers spam site (Postini) and took my email address (as a sender) off of my approved list. I haven't had anything get through that yet today.


----------

